# NAP Plunger Rest for Sale!



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello. I would like $35 tyd for this rest. While setting up another bow, I drove a moderate distance to pick up a new style biscuit and spied this rest on the shelf. I have heard so much about them that I talked the man into selling it to me. I brought it home and put it on my bow and drew a few arrows. I then decided I was still a biscuit guy. It had some silver showing around the finger nut that I blackened out.


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Imo*

That's the best finger rest ever built---that one in the pic has the only still availabe side plate on it-with the fin--still will work the same, just has that wing on it, whereas the original was just smooth side plate----hit that flipper on a limb, & it just pops back where it belongs---A good deal for someone, target or hunting


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I wish they still made these, You shoot fingers with a bisquet ? I was told it was stupid to even try one and it was impossible to work down in the trad forums.But I know better.:wink:This is a good deal...:thumbs_up
*TTT*


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Pursuit,

I believe I will take that rest. I sent you a PM

Does Any one know if you can pop the head off of this one and shoot a LH head on it.

Also what is the main difference between this style head with the cushion wing and the one with out the cushion wing as far as shootablility goes?


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Yes & no*

Yes you can snap a right hand head off & replace with a LH head, but you won't get the downward spring flex that is built into this---useless, IMO anyway for fingers, you will still get the horizontal pressure adjustment, & flipper action out of it. PLUS it's a bargain---just saw one go at auction for $59 plus freight


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rest Sold Pending Payment*

Sold Pending Payment. I will update accordingly.


----------

